# Butter Cooler?



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I was making my 'famous' chicken pot pie tonight and as anyone who hand-makes their own pie crust knows, you need COLD butter for the crust to turn out best.

So, naturally, I would like to re-create this experience after SHTF.

Now other than the obvious solar electricity and dc fridge setup, I wanted to pose the question to the forum:
'How do you get butter to just above freezing (perfect for pie crust) without the electrical grid functioning?'

I call upon the collective awesomeness of the mad scientists who haunt these forums.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

you watch my dog, very closely!

When she has behaved for 30 minutes all by herself without being reprimanded even once, Hell has frozen over, so quick run outside and dig a shallow hole and put the butter in it! Freezing Cold air will be venting soon!

You heard it here first, don't forget!!! :laugh:

Seriously though, I think you'd have to look at how deep you need to dig to get a stable earth temp, and what it really is. If you're in a warm climate but you can dig deep enough, a meter or two maybe, then I've read elsewhere that you can get temps cold enough to store meat and food. It might not be "just above freezing" but it may be as close as you can get. 

A lot of work for a pie crust, but if it's a last resort, bundling some meat from game animals and burying in a cooler several feet down may be a good way to preserve it!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can use a butter crock. 

Of course, if Dakine's dog is right and indeed Hell has frozen over, then you won't need one.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you have a dug well have heard of milk butter and such being lowered into the well as a chiller, cooling device. pretty much same thing as digging a hole except it is always open and easier to get things in and out. Other thing is for those fortunate enough to have a spring is to build a spring house or in some areas near the mountains there are year round run offs from snow melt that make a "spring house" posible. Here in MO we have springs in alot of places so spring houses or just dunk bags and buckets were used in spring fed creeks and spring ponds. Could always build a ice house and store up your ice in the winter.


----------

